# Cheapest place to by kingspan for shed build....



## chris2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys.... 

Im trying to find the cheapest place to buy kingspan just wanted to know if any of you guys had any contacts or knew anyone who was selling it cheap!! 

Would be a great help!! 

Thanks


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Depends where u are mate but i would google damaged kingspan sellers. My old boss found a place near me that sells so called damaged boards now i konw what your thinking damaged boards but the damage was if the silver foil was 2 creased or ripped or if corners were damaged perfectly good boards.


----------



## chris2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

*celotex*

hi mate yeah i was googleing that today.

To be honest my mates just used celotex which is pretty similar to kingspan and can find a decent price on it so i think im going to use that...

Thank you for your help mate!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Go on the Wickes website (Wickes DIY - Home Improvement Products for Trade and DIY), they have Celotex (same stuff as Kingspan) on offer when you buy 10+ sheets :2thumb:. It's normally something like £28 a sheet but only about £20 when you buy 10+ sheets. I bought it for my shed conversion & saved a bomb :2thumb:. I used the 50mm stuff. Also it's free delivery on stuff over £300 too.


----------



## chris2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

*celotex*

hey i just got off that site real bargain for the celotex!!!! thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

chris2011 said:


> hey i just got off that site real bargain for the celotex!!!! thanks



No probs mate :2thumb:, i combined my order with my Dad as he wanted some. It saved us both a fair bit of money (when you think you are saving £8 per sheet, if you need 10 sheets that's a saving of £80 :gasp.


----------



## chris2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

corny girl said:


> No probs mate :2thumb:, i combined my order with my Dad as he wanted some. It saved us both a fair bit of money (when you think you are saving £8 per sheet, if you need 10 sheets that's a saving of £80 :gasp.


thats the exact amount i need aswell!!!! :mf_dribble::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

try wickes, they have deals on most their insulation atm, not sure about kingspan though


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

chris2011 said:


> hey i just got off that site real bargain for the celotex!!!! thanks


didnt see that....


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

What's going in the shed? Lizard or snakes?

Just curious as I might do the same as I have a large shed that I could convert easily.


----------



## chris2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

dapper said:


> What's going in the shed? Lizard or snakes?
> 
> Just curious as I might do the same as I have a large shed that I could convert easily.


Lizards matey!!


----------

